# Best outdoor strain?



## bigbudsbruddah (Jan 11, 2012)

So I am going to be attempting my first outdoor grow this year. But I need advice on what the best strains would be since I am getting ready to purchase some beans. I want a good taste tjhat produces well in the midwest.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jan 11, 2012)

Can anyone help please there are way to many choices and i dunno where to begin. What has been everyone preferred strain for outdoors?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 11, 2012)

Agent orange(subcool) is great one. Really any one man. Just pick what you think you will like. If money is issue, go with cheaper strains and get variety. How about a blueberry?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 11, 2012)

Nouvellechef what would you choose, for the cool maritime climate of the Evergreen State???


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2012)

mrcane said:
			
		

> Nouvellechef what would you choose, for the cool maritime climate of the Evergreen State???



Something with with quick flower. Snakebite from LSC would be good choice. 45-49 day finisher. I have pics on here. Great weed all around.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 12, 2012)

Buncha autos lol


----------



## mrcane (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks hope to give it a try. pretty cool and wet, was also thinking about kicking the tomatoes out of the hoop house......


----------



## mrcane (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks hope to give it a try. pretty cool and wet, was also thinking about kicking the tomatoes out of the hoop house......


----------



## mrcane (Jan 13, 2012)

OOPS posted twice


----------

